# PEX Dimensions & Manifolds



## Dave Buskirk (Nov 4, 2006)

Where can I find the ID of PEX tubing? Also, are manifolds available for all sizes? Configured for mixed sizes?

Thanks


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

What manu of pex you gonna use?

Multiple sizes.......Well, the way I have seen it on a spec was a 1/2" mani and that had about 12 valves on it, at where the 1" (or larger) ties into that 1/2" is a tee for the 3/4" mani. This is ideal for high volume rain showers & over sized bath tubs with 3/4" inlets ...etc..etc...

I have not seen 1 mani with different sizes on it....just work around it.


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

Dave Buskirk said:


> Where can I find the ID of PEX tubing? Also, are manifolds available for all sizes? Configured for mixed sizes?
> 
> Thanks


The ID For PEX should be irrelevant....But the ID of the fitting is one pipe size lower...EXAMPLE,, 3/4 pex has an ID of 1/2 through any type of its fittings...

manifolds are available for all sizes and Configured for mixed sizes, and recirc.


----------

